# rumors out of athens this a.m.



## foxdawg (Sep 6, 2012)

are that ogletree may be cleared today to play saturday @ Mizzou. nothing official yet, but loud rumblings.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> are that ogletree may be cleared today to play saturday @ Mizzou. nothing official yet, but loud rumblings.



That would be huge! Maybe Rambo too!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd love to see 'em play,...but it sure does send a bad signal.
Alec and Zander smoked their weed at home, not on vacation in florida through "tainted" brownies...a little different spin.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I'd love to see 'em play,...but it sure does send a bad signal.
> Alec and Zander smoked their weed at home, not on vacation in florida through "tainted" brownies...a little different spin.



No matter what Richt does he is gonna get crucified.......


----------



## foxdawg (Sep 6, 2012)

explain yourself ripper. how is it sending a bad signal? tell us what you know. please show proof that the brothers smoked weed at home. link? where has UGA reported a failed test?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> explain yourself ripper. how is it sending a bad signal? tell us what you know. please show proof that the brothers smoked weed at home. link? where has UGA reported a failed test?



close personal friend to the family...that's all I'll say.

as to the bad signal?...noodle that out yourself, 4-game suspension, now just one?,...what is UGA's policy?

I want to see these kids excell, so I'm torn on the issue, and I dang sure want to see UGA whip mizzou...but not comfortable with this situation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2012)

Uga's policy is 1 game for first offence.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> close personal friend to the family...that's all I'll say.
> 
> as to the bad signal?...noodle that out yourself, 4-game suspension, now just one?,...what is UGA's policy?
> 
> I want to see these kids excell, so I'm torn on the issue, and I dang sure want to see UGA whip mizzou...but not comfortable with this situation.



Even IF it is four games, who says it has to be 4 in a row?

You know how it is at other schools, if it's not against the rules it's OK.

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...remains-vague-on-status-of-suspended-players/


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Uga's policy is 1 game for first offence.



If that is the case,...then i don't see what all the hulla ballo is, let 'em play.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Even IF it is four games, who says it has to be 4 in a row?
> 
> You know how it is at other schools, if it's not against the rules it's OK.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...remains-vague-on-status-of-suspended-players/



surely you jest


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> even if it is four games, who says it has to be 4 in a row?
> 
> You know how it is at other schools, if it's not against the rules it's ok.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...remains-vague-on-status-of-suspended-players/



all in!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> If that is the case,...then i don't see what all the hulla ballo is, let 'em play.



Rambo has failed 2 drug tests, which typically requires him to sit out for 30% of the games, which is 4.  This is Ogletree's first positive test, thus the 1 game suspension.  My guess is this, assuming this is drug related, I'm sure richt was fumed, especially after he had got in trouble as a freshman.  I also believe he told Ogletree that he is required to sit one game, but seeing how it was the second time getting in trouble (once for weed), that it could possibly be more games, but if did all that was outlined for him (by the coaching staff), then it would be just a 1 game suspension.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> surely you jest



Did you read the article? Nobody but the high school coach has confirmed 4 game suspension. Tell me what the bad situation is.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Even IF it is four games, who says it has to be 4 in a row?
> 
> You know how it is at other schools, if it's not against the rules it's OK.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...remains-vague-on-status-of-suspended-players/



this.....with that said who knows but


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got no issue with them being coy.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Did you read the article? Nobody but the high school coach has confirmed 4 game suspension. Tell me what the bad situation is.



I was referring to your suggestion that a 4 game suspension could be applied to random games and not sequentially.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I've got no issue with them being coy.



 It's about time. I hope that was baing coy with the play against Buffalo.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I've got no issue with them being coy.



I don't mind a little gamesmanship either, maybe I misunderstood the bit about the 4 game suspension.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I was referring to your suggestion that a 4 game suspension could be applied to random games and not sequentially.



Nothing wrong with that. Maybe if we actually start winning games big he can just set out quarters and that will count towards 4 games.


----------



## foxdawg (Sep 6, 2012)

that's what i thought ripper, you don't know. as i said, get back to me when you have some proof. you have no idea what you are talking about, and neither does your "friend".


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> that's what i thought ripper, you don't know. as i said, get back to me when you have some proof. you have no idea what you are talking about, and neither does your "friend".


Foxdog,...I'll assure you that _*YOU*_ are the one who does not know.

I have no need for you to believe me, but I've been closely following these two since they were in 9th grade through this "friend" who has "hands on" experience through every phase of their development ( as well as several other Newnan players).

Keep your ignorance to your self.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 6, 2012)

All right guys....... cool it with the personal stuff.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys....... cool it with the personal stuff.




My apologies Coi...

I'm gonna be "kinder and gentler" this season

...and for the third time, I'm hoping the dawgs crush Mizzou.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2012)

The title of this thread worried me.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> The title of this thread worried me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> The title of this thread worried me.



No doubt.  Was waiting to hear that 4 starters were caught driving stoken scooters, on suspended licenses, all while high and shooting pistols at stop signs on Lumpkin.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

you know, the dang shame of it is that for the past 4 seasons bad news has flowed from Athens like drivel from ginhouse...

I feel your pain,...I experienced that for about a decade.


----------



## foxdawg (Sep 6, 2012)

as i said, you know nothing but rumors, that's all plain and simple. until you can show proof where the UGA athletic department has said what happened, all you have is rumor, and innuendo, no facts. there has not been anything released saying what the kid(s) have done. speculation from media, etc is that it was a failed drug test, but you nor i know for fact, it is all speculation, period.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> as i said, you know nothing but rumors, that's all plain and simple. until you can show proof where the UGA athletic department has said what happened, all you have is rumor, and innuendo, no facts. there has not been anything released saying what the kid(s) have done. speculation from media, etc is that it was a failed drug test, but you nor i know for fact, it is all speculation, period.




I know one thing for sure,...you cant stand the fact that someone has info that you don't
,...see if you can distinguish this, if my info is wrong,...then it's a lie, not a rumor,..oh, and by the way, no one at UGA has ever said anything at all about the situation as I mentioned, nor will they,...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2012)

Let them all play it's time to worry about wins and loses. Who cares anymore if they cant win when the suspended players return then fire CMR!


----------



## Crimson (Sep 6, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> all in!



^^^^
This


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Let them all play it's time to worry about wins and loses. Who cares anymore if they cant win when the suspended players return then fire CMR!



If UGA's policy is 1 game for first offense, then I'm totally in agreement...let 'em play.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> If UGA's policy is 1 game for first offense, then I'm totally in agreement...let 'em play.



I don't care anymore I just want to win...


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I don't care anymore I just want to win...



Get a new coach and fire him when he loses. Don't care about drugs, arrests, players with D's all through our low standard public schools. If they can run, throw, catch, tackle and can't spell their name that's who I want. Let's get this thing turn around so I can buy a 1984 pickup and put all the championship years on there. No magnets. I mean spray paint and stickers all over the back glass. maybe even a camper shell so I can put more. SEC titles, pre seaon titles, number of coaches, shrine to Vince Dooley and Herchel and Munson! Put speakers on the top and play Munson tapes going down the road. We need a university and law enforcement to learn ho to turn their heads and let boys be boys. It's time to give more meaning to my life with some titles. GOOOOOO DAAAAAAWWWWGGGGSSSS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Get a new coach and fire him when he loses. Don't care about drugs, arrests, players with D's all through our low standard public schools. If they can run, throw, catch, tackle and can't spell their name that's who I want. Let's get this thing turn around so I can buy a 1984 pickup and put all the championship years on there. No magnets. I mean spray paint and stickers all over the back glass. maybe even a camper shell so I can put more. SEC titles, pre seaon titles, number of coaches, shrine to Vince Dooley and Herchel and Munson! Put speakers on the top and play Munson tapes going down the road. We need a university and law enforcement to learn ho to turn their heads and let boys be boys. It's time to give more meaning to my life with some titles. GOOOOOO DAAAAAAWWWWGGGGSSSS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Get a new coach and fire him when he loses. Don't care about drugs, arrests, players with D's all through our low standard public schools. If they can run, throw, catch, tackle and can't spell their name that's who I want. Let's get this thing turn around so I can buy a 1984 pickup and put all the championship years on there. No magnets. I mean spray paint and stickers all over the back glass. maybe even a camper shell so I can put more. SEC titles, pre seaon titles, number of coaches, shrine to Vince Dooley and Herchel and Munson! Put speakers on the top and play Munson tapes going down the road. We need a university and law enforcement to learn ho to turn their heads and let boys be boys. It's time to give more meaning to my life with some titles. GOOOOOO DAAAAAAWWWWGGGGSSSS!!!!!



We could give all the players a raise too. I need wins baby.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess foxdawg's source was WRONG.


----------



## foxdawg (Sep 7, 2012)

yeah, it don't look good. that's why i said "rumor nothing official".


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 7, 2012)

Grantham is on 680 in a few..im sure he will discuss.


----------



## foxdawg (Sep 7, 2012)

doubt it, they will not say anything "official" until pregame tomorrow night. But as i said, it appears that CMR was given the option of choosing which games to suspend the players and he declined to pick & choose so to speak.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

Buck Nasty said:


> I guess foxdawg's source was WRONG.



Have you heard something different?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> it appears that CMR was given the option of choosing which games to suspend the players and he declined to pick & choose so to speak.



Where did you hear that and for which player are you speaking of?  I had heard that there is a possibility that Commings could be back.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 7, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Have you heard something different?



I was catching bits and pieces on 680 this morning and I THOUGHT I heard them say they were still out. People kept interrupting me so I could be wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

Buck Nasty said:


> I was catching bits and pieces on 680 this morning and I THOUGHT I heard them say they were still out. People kept interrupting me so I could be wrong.



They might very well be out, but you won't be hearing it first from 680.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 7, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> They might very well be out, but you won't be hearing it first from 680.



They were talking to Towers and then Grantham...both sounded like they were out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

Grantham isn't going to show his hand and if tower's knew, it'd be plastered on the ajc.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 7, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Grantham isn't going to show his hand and if tower's knew, it'd be plastered on the ajc.



I agree... I just thought I heard them say so... Sorry for the misinformation...


----------



## harper (Sep 7, 2012)

Ogletree and Rambo will play tomorrow. (Unless of course they get into any new trouble between now and 7:45 tomorrow night) There is no link and I can't reveal my source.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

Buck Nasty said:


> I agree... I just thought I heard them say so... Sorry for the misinformation...



No worries, I was just hoping you heard wrong.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2012)

harper said:


> Ogletree and Rambo will play tomorrow. (Unless of course they get into any new trouble between now and 7:45 tomorrow night) There is no link and I can't reveal my source.



CAREFULL!  Ol foxdawg will call you out!


----------



## harper (Sep 7, 2012)

I was pretty surprised when my guy said Rambo would play as well. I figured just Ogletree. Not sure if it's the whole game, a half or what, but they will play... If they don't blaze one tonight at the hotel.


----------



## foxdawg (Sep 7, 2012)

nah, ripper i only call out rammer jammers!


----------



## WickedKwik (Sep 7, 2012)

tweets from AO and BR don't look promising...


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

I've got all the inside info. I'll let yall know @ 7:51pm Sat night.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

WickedKwik said:


> tweets from AO and BR don't look promising...



Do tell...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2012)

foxdawg said:


> nah, ripper i only call out rammer jammers!



that's all well and good, but in this instance you are barking up the wrong "tree"...


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

WickedKwik said:


> tweets from AO and BR don't look promising...



I just saw what you were referring to...- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.  That sucks!


----------



## WickedKwik (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks as though Commings could be on the plane?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2012)

http://mobile.sbnation.com/ncaa-foo...1/georgia-vs-missouri-bacarri-rambo-suspended


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate to say it, I know they will fight but i dont like our chances with out Tree and Rambo.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I've got all the inside info. I'll let yall know @ 7:51pm Sat night.



Could I get an early preview?


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> http://mobile.sbnation.com/ncaa-foo...1/georgia-vs-missouri-bacarri-rambo-suspended



Don't know if that is a good source.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

I still think we leave there with a w!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> I hate to say it, I know they will fight but i dont like our chances with out Tree and Rambo.





Its a unranked Mizz team and you are the University of Georgia who is in the top 10.  Why would you be concerned?

They are usually a mid pack Big 12 team.   Just get out there, kick their tails and come home...    You guys have our recruited them for 100 years, have better coaching and Russ..   There should be nothing to be concerned about.

Just do it man


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 7, 2012)

Almost everyone on ESPN is picking Missou and Texas A&M this weekend, what's up with that?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Almost everyone on ESPN is picking Missou and Texas A&M this weekend, what's up with that?




They also picked Auburn to lose 7 of the 14 games we played in during the 2010 season...   It wont affect the outcome...

UGA by 10...


Florida by,   I have no idea.  They looked turrible last weekend...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.macon.com/2012/09/07/2167056/suspension-update-rambo-ogletree.html#storylink=rss


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry boys I'm not freaking out about it. We have athletes and the Buffalo game was well Buffalo. We will win this game! Mizzu will have a hard time with our front three much less J. Jone and the crew behind him. I think Harvey Clemons and Jordan jenkins will have a huge game too! Good lord yall are acting like we're playing Bama or something,,,,,, Have faith dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

No word from Richt. They might take greyhound. If they don't play fire Richt.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry boys I'm not freaking out about it. We have athletes and the Buffalo game was well Buffalo. We will win this game! Mizzu will have a hard time with our front three much less J. Jone and the crew behind him. I think Harvey Clemons and Jordan jenkins will have a huge game too! Good lord yall are acting like we're playing Bama or something,,,,,, Have faith dawgs!!!!!





This   ^^^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> This   ^^^^^^^



Quit trolling...... I'm trying to lift the fan base......


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2012)

AJC says that Commings went and will possibly play. They say that he appealed his 2 game suspension and got it dropped to one.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Horns said:


> AJC says that Commings went and will possibly play. They say that he appealed his 2 game suspension and got it dropped to one.



we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 8, 2012)

Guys not making the trip-
A. Ogletree
Z. Ogletree
Rambo
Commings
Vasser
Dantzler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Its a unranked Mizz team and you are the University of Georgia who is in the top 10.  Why would you be concerned?
> 
> They are usually a mid pack Big 12 team.   Just get out there, kick their tails and come home...    You guys have our recruited them for 100 years, have better coaching and Russ..   There should be nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> Just do it man



Because the Big 12 was that good.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dawgs win "Old man style"


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2012)

The only thing the worries me "spots" is the safety position with Norman back there. Kid has heart just not the talent level we need back there for their passing attack.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry boys I'm not freaking out about it. We have athletes and the Buffalo game was well Buffalo. We will win this game! Mizzu will have a hard time with our front three much less J. Jone and the crew behind him. I think Harvey Clemons and Jordan jenkins will have a huge game too! Good lord yall are acting like we're playing Bama or something,,,,,, Have faith dawgs!!!!!



sorry man,I just do not feel the way you do about this game,reason why(the way the DAWGS have played this type of games(FLAT))



deerbandit said:


> The only thing the worries me "spots" is the safety position with Norman back there. Kid has heart just not the talent level we need back there for their passing attack.



wish thats all I was worried about


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

nickel back said:


> sorry man,I just do not feel the way you do about this game,reason why(the way the DAWGS have played this type of games(FLAT))
> 
> 
> 
> wish thats all I was worried about


 I see your point because it is a valid one, but we win this game. We will be able to run the ball. Gurley will have 20 or so touches. Have faith my fellow Dawg!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Because the Big 12 was that good.





OK..  Cool Story...


Mizz is no powerhouse...  Im sorry to say.

They are not Texas, OU or Nebraska...   They are Mizz..

Georgia should always beat Mizz....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Its a unranked Mizz team and you are the University of Georgia who is in the top 10.  Why would you be concerned?
> 
> They are usually a mid pack Big 12 team.   Just get out there, kick their tails and come home...    You guys have out recruited them for 100 years, have better coaching and Russ..   There should be nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> Just do it man



Lanier is dead on here, stop the Larry Munson poor mouthing and go KICK the crap out them. Your the #7 team in the country playing a unranked Missouri team


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Lanier is dead on here, stop the Larry Munson poor mouthing and go KICK the crap out them. Your the #7 team in the country playing a unranked Missouri team





This.


----------



## harper (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry guys, I was wrong. My 'inside the program' source has been tortured, killed and buried in a shallow unmarked grave. He will never be heard from again. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 10, 2012)

harper said:


> Sorry guys, I was wrong. My 'inside the program' source has been tortured, killed and buried in a shallow unmarked grave. He will never be heard from again. Go Dawgs!



There was plenty of misinformation and speculating going on.  Glad we got out of there with a W.  Can't wait to get Ogletree, Commings and Rambo back.

As much as I want Mitchell on offense, I think he is our best db.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> There was plenty of misinformation and speculating going on.  Glad we got out of there with a W.  Can't wait to get Ogletree, Commings and Rambo back.
> 
> As much as I want Mitchell on offense, I think he is our best db.



I'm with ya here, I really want to see UGA with the full compliment of defensive players...and Mitchell at corner.


----------



## harper (Sep 10, 2012)

Buffalo exposed us in the middle of the second level defense. With Ogletree and Rambo in place 2 of those Missouri over the middle passing touchdowns likely don't happen. I won't even speculate on when they may return at this point, but they are sorely missed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope we move Commings back to safety.


----------

